# Essen Coverage



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out the front page for many press releases of Essen. Over the weekend, we'll be adding some of our own coverage, but for now... you can find all releases on the main page.
Also, a full gallery of the event and photos released at the event can be found here.
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2004


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Essen Coverage ([email protected])*

love the car!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Essen Coverage ([email protected])*

Very nice. Will Audi of America bring such a model to the North American market? I sure hope so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HydeDTD (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Essen Coverage (alaskagreenjetta)*

Ooooohhhhhh....when is it coming to the states and for how much??? This will be my next car


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

love the wheels... i'm also happy there's no obnoxious wing.
too bad it will never come to the states... or if it did it wouldn't be the DTM Edition. maybe they could do the A4 Ultrasport in this style.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Looks good, is this the mid point between 'top of the line' A4 and 'standard' S4?


----------



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*















that's all.


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (jopr175)*

What the h*ll did Audi do to the front of there models???? I've loved Audi since the 4000/5000 up to date except now they've f'ed up nose... 
*BARF!*








I hope they fired that guy...


----------



## veebub (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (SoulJer74)*

Yea, not feeling it. The previous nose was less droopy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Essen Coverage ([email protected])*

Whats wrong with the photos? They are squeezed horizontally making the car look rather thin.
The car looks nice.


----------



## YBL8 (Mar 6, 2004)

Impressive! I never thought a 20 HP and 20 Nm jump would be that significant. I love how the back looks.


----------



## DUBteknic (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (YBL8)*

The design of the front grill on new audi models is great.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DUBteknic)*

Will it come to the USA? I'll ask for sure, but I doubt the DTM name is that marketable in the USA outside of the more hardcore enthusiast circles like us... but you never know.
S-line cars will use the S4 body kit. FYI.
BTW, we finally set up a section for Essen. We should have our own writeup early next week.
http://www.fourtitude.com/feat....html


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Essen Coverage ([email protected])*

I like it. But I've never understood why cars with in-line engines end up with dual exhaust tips. What ever happened to "form follows function".
I also think the front end is a bit overdone. Just like the upcoming VW line. It's like there starting to look like the original "new design" Dodge Ram with its monster grill theme. However at the same time I don't like the knife edge, *********, no radiator front ends of some current and former Honda/Acura or other Asian/non-Asian like products. That may be ok on a true sports car or super car. But not on everyday or cars for the masses. Somewhere in between suits me.

Slickfisher


_Modified by slickfisher at 1:19 PM 11-28-2004_


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Essen Coverage ([email protected])*

It's been over a month, and the front still disturbs me. This thing isn't growing on me. I even tried going to the dealership, and it scared me even more... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Essen Coverage (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_I like it. But I've never understood why cars with in-line engines end up with dual exhaust tips. What ever happened to "form follows function".



Do you mean that because an inline motor has a single exhaust manifold it doesn't need a dual exhaust outlet?
if it's two completely separate exhaust outlets (two pipes) then you make sense.
If OTOH you wonder why there are two TIPS coming out the back, side by side then I have an answer for you; it changes the exhaust note. Also there are cosmetic considerations to consider.

TBerk


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Essen Coverage (TBerk)*

i dig it, fits the car well. i do think though, that oettinger should tweek the design of their wheel a bit, its due for a bit of a freshen up.


----------

